# All those Accountants



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi everyone,

If I am not wrong I was missing a thread with Occupation specific - Accountant on this forum :confused2:. I thought of starting a new thread for Accountants . Request all those Accountants who are planning to move or have already moved to Oz with their profession as an Accountant.

Appreciate if you could share your experiences in obtaining qualifications, memberships, job hunt etc. :clap2::clap2::clap2:

Regards,
Devi


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

devibon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If I am not wrong I was missing a thread with Occupation specific - Accountant on this forum :confused2:. I thought of starting a new thread for Accountants . Request all those Accountants who are planning to move or have already moved to Oz with their profession as an Accountant.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have applied for VE 175 (management accountant) through paper based application on 16.02.11


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Matchless,

Great to hear that. You must have got your qualif. assessed by NIA or CPA. Did you managed to get IELTS 7 for priority processing?


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

devibon said:


> Hi Matchless,
> 
> Great to hear that. You must have got your qualif. assessed by NIA or CPA. Did you managed to get IELTS 7 for priority processing?


My qualification was assessed by CPA & i got overall 8 band (min. 7 in each)


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Great! Then you need not wait for long.... for visa process to commence.

Cheers..


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

devibon said:


> Great! Then you need not wait for long.... for visa process to commence.
> 
> Cheers..


But I feel tht thr will b a long wait.... as I have applied just a month back


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

devibon said:


> Hi Matchless,
> 
> Great to hear that. You must have got your qualif. assessed by NIA or CPA. Did you managed to get IELTS 7 for priority processing?


Hi Devibon,
What do you mean by priority processing? I applied in October 2009 (External auditor), but I did not have 7.0 for each. I did IELTS General. Am I not in Priority-3?
Please clarify.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Matchless and Sampath,

Apologies... my mistake. The priority processing was for Accountant 2211-11 with IELTS 7 in each of the four components.

But Sampath why did you choose External Auditor. If you are a qualified accountant in your country and although you are not working in Accounts you could still nominate 2211-11.


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi All

We applied with IELTS Score 6 
IELTS 7 is need for the assessment now only... (after 1 / 7 / 2010) and for all accountant codes

there is no priority now for accountant with IELTS 7 as there is no CSL now


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

devibon said:


> Matchless and Sampath,
> 
> Apologies...  my mistake. The priority processing was for Accountant 2211-11 with IELTS 7 in each of the four components.
> 
> But Sampath why did you choose External Auditor. If you are a qualified accountant in your country and although you are not working in Accounts you could still nominate 2211-11.


Hi Devibon,

This is a mistake made by my migration agent.

Thanks for the clarifications.

Chaminda


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

I myself applied on Apr09 as Accountant. Furthermore, I know more than 10 accountants (including general accountants and external auditors) applied Aus immi in mar-aug09, some have been assigned CO and others are still waiting. Regrettably, all are still on waiting list.

Actually, who has recent past year experience in external auditing then one has to apply under Accountant under sub-category as External Auditor, otherwise application will not qualify under Accountant, when assess by NIA/CPA and even DIAC eventually.

I really wish to acknowledge the fact if any accountant(either type) have got his/her visa. Please update or share any experiences.


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

aqswdefr said:


> I myself applied on Apr09 as Accountant. Furthermore, I know more than 10 accountants (including general accountants and external auditors) applied Aus immi in mar-aug09, some have been assigned CO and others are still waiting. Regrettably, all are still on waiting list.
> 
> Actually, who has recent past year experience in external auditing then one has to apply under Accountant under sub-category as External Auditor, otherwise application will not qualify under Accountant, when assess by NIA/CPA and even DIAC eventually.
> 
> I really wish to acknowledge the fact if any accountant(either type) have got his/her visa. Please update or share any experiences.


Hi aqswdefr

Please let us know the county of those 10 applicants. Have they lodged PLEs on this? Have somebody applied after 02nd June was contacted by a case-officer?

One of my friends applied under Accountant in April 2009 and she was contacted by a case-officer. However, she has not been asked to go for medical and police clearance yet but has been requested to submit some documents such as IELTS, Educational Certificates etc.

Chaminda


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

chaminda.sampath said:


> Hi aqswdefr
> 
> Please let us know the county of those 10 applicants. Have they lodged PLEs on this? Have somebody applied after 02nd June was contacted by a case-officer?
> 
> ...


Did your friend have to re-take the IELTS or did she not submit it in the first place?


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

ausimmi said:


> Did your friend have to re-take the IELTS or did she not submit it in the first place?


She had done IELTS at the time of signing the contract. However, the case officer has requested it again. She just submitted the same document that she submitted earlier.
This happened to some of my other friends as well. The case officer requested same documents, such as educational, IELTS etc., submitted at the timing of filling the applications. But no issues after submitting. I don’t know why the case officers do it.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

chaminda.sampath said:


> She had done IELTS at the time of signing the contract. However, the case officer has requested it again. She just submitted the same document that she submitted earlier.
> This happened to some of my other friends as well. The case officer requested same documents, such as educational, IELTS etc., submitted at the timing of filling the applications. But no issues after submitting. I don’t know why the case officers do it.


May be they misplaced or the Agent did not forward it in the first place.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

aqswdefr said:


> I myself applied on Apr09 as Accountant. Furthermore, I know more than 10 accountants (including general accountants and external auditors) applied Aus immi in mar-aug09, some have been assigned CO and others are still waiting. Regrettably, all are still on waiting list.
> 
> Actually, who has recent past year experience in external auditing then one has to apply under Accountant under sub-category as External Auditor, otherwise application will not qualify under Accountant, when assess by NIA/CPA and even DIAC eventually.
> 
> I really wish to acknowledge the fact if any accountant(either type) have got his/her visa. Please update or share any experiences.


Mine was Accountant 2211-11. In fact applied for assessment in 2005 and got rejected by NIA advising to study few subjects. Then I did Australian Taxation Law by distance learning and then applied for re-assessment. Got positive result and lodged 175 in Oct-08. Its only in Oct-10 CO was allotted and visa approved in Feb-11. IELTS was 7.5 overall but 6.5 in one of the modules .

Hope this info. helps.


----------



## toti (Jun 2, 2010)

aqswdefr said:


> I myself applied on Apr09 as Accountant. Furthermore, I know more than 10 accountants (including general accountants and external auditors) applied Aus immi in mar-aug09, some have been assigned CO and others are still waiting. Regrettably, all are still on waiting list.
> 
> Actually, who has recent past year experience in external auditing then one has to apply under Accountant under sub-category as External Auditor, otherwise application will not qualify under Accountant, when assess by NIA/CPA and even DIAC eventually.
> 
> I really wish to acknowledge the fact if any accountant(either type) have got his/her visa. Please update or share any experiences.


*One of my friends who applied on dec-08 got the visa on last dec-10 ( about 2 years ) , he is also accountant 2211-11 and he's ielts are 7- 6.5 -7.5.-7.5*


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

I applied under code 2211-11 Accountant

Application filed online on 24-dec-2009
CO assigned 26-Feb-2010
IELTS Score 7.5
CPA Assessment +ve.
Enrolled with CPA Associate membershi Jan-2011

Police Clearance and Medical yet to be done.
Upon my inquiry CO says that results of my external and internal checks are still pending. After she gets results she will then ask me to proceed for POC and Medical.

I think no one has been granted visa in the last few months.

Any news????


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

uroojs said:


> I applied under code 2211-11 Accountant
> 
> Application filed online on 24-dec-2009
> CO assigned 26-Feb-2010
> ...


I also applied in Oct 2009 but not yet contacted by a CO.

However, I think the departmnet has come close to September/October 2009 and we are close to be assigned COs.


----------



## emzywemzypops (Sep 16, 2010)

Does anyone know how Australian employers look upon NIA membership? I am AAT qualified in the UK and that is transferrable to NIA associate membership in Oz - just not really sure how far that would get me!


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

emzywemzypops said:


> Does anyone know how Australian employers look upon NIA membership? I am AAT qualified in the UK and that is transferrable to NIA associate membership in Oz - just not really sure how far that would get me!


Its fine with NIA membership for entry to junior/middle level positions. But with what I have researched so far most of the companies for middle and higher positions would seek either qualified CPA or the one who is working towards completion of CPA.

I am also member of NIA (MNIA) which is now going to change the name to IPA (Institute of Public Accountants) and with many other developments hopefully these changes would bring more recognition to the Institute.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Any Idea if we need to get the qualifications assessed with Overseas Qualifications Unit / Workforce Victoria / NOOSR after arriving in Australia. If required to do so, cant we present our assessment result already done with CPA/NIA to the employers as equivalent to an Australian Degree or Diploma. I believe that the qualifications assessment for migration purposes must be different from this one which focus more on the employment perspective.

<><


----------



## matchless (Jan 11, 2011)

devibon said:


> Mine was Accountant 2211-11. In fact applied for assessment in 2005 and got rejected by NIA advising to study few subjects. Then I did Australian Taxation Law by distance learning and then applied for re-assessment. Got positive result and lodged 175 in Oct-08. Its only in Oct-10 CO was allotted and visa approved in Feb-11. IELTS was 7.5 overall but 6.5 in one of the modules .
> 
> Hope this info. helps.


Was job verification done in ur case? did they directly called to ur HR or boss & wht did they ask?


----------



## chaminda.sampath (Dec 3, 2010)

I updated this information to another forum and writing here for all of your referrence.

This is to confirm that the DIC has gone beyond Sep-2009 applications, if their replies to our PLEs reflect true facts.

My application details are follows:

Applied – 27th October 2009
Occupation – 221213 External Auditor
Visa type – 175
Priority - 3

I sent a little bit aggressive enquiry to them saying that they have requested some applicants applied after me for PCC and Medicals, which is unfair to me. They confirmed today that my application was assigned a case-officer and the case-officer will contact me soon. 

I think their intention is to clear the back-log as soon as possible, but the fact that the same types of applicants do not get the said email is still a question to me.

However, now things are moving very fast. Be ready for your turn.

Chaminda


----------



## Carol E (Aug 12, 2010)

chaminda.sampath said:


> I updated this information to another forum and writing here for all of your referrence.
> 
> This is to confirm that the DIC has gone beyond Sep-2009 applications, if their replies to our PLEs reflect true facts.
> 
> ...


VERY GOOD NEWS :clap2::clap2:


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

matchless said:


> Was job verification done in ur case? did they directly called to ur HR or boss & wht did they ask?


No. There was no job verification at this time. Ours is a small office and I would definitely know in case of any such verification.

But they verified when I applied earlier for SIR-495 visa during 2005. Two ladies have come to my office at Gurgaon from the Aus Consulate I believe. They questioned the Office manager about my position, job description and experience and even taken photographs of the front office.


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hellllo Everyone, I m back.

Most likely everyone of you must have forgotten me. I moved to Melbourne in July as a PR. I will write the experience about my move to Oz as an Accountant. Need some time before I draft a detailed write-up of the move including my search for accommodation and job. 

Cheers!
Devi


----------



## xmaseve24 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Accountant—Internal auditor*

Hi all,

I had applied for migration on 18th Feb 2009 and got my PR in Sep 2011...Being the main applicant my nominated occupation was Accountant—Internal auditor. We are planning to validate our visa in March 2012...come back...resign from our jobs and hopefully my husband is planning to go back and look for a job by Sep 2012. This is the plan so far  Hope it goes well...

I have completed my M.Com and P.Phil in Business Management and presently working for an investment banking company...Im actually worried coz the job offers mainly require a CPA or CFA...So, what do those who dont have any professional degree do around there ???


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

*calling all accountants out there*

Hi all

I'm a qualified chartered accountant from Pakistan, plus have completed all papers of CIMA (other than TOPCIMA) including the practical experience requirement. I have 3 yrs of post qualification experience. I have been granted the Australian PR - 175 and will be coming to sydney on 30 march.

I would like to know the current market and demand of accountants there. Plus i would also appreciate if any recent immimgrant accountants from the Indian sub-continent could share their job search experiences, i.e. how much time did it take for them to get a job and at what level, etc...

Thanks guys!!!

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

You will need to get a local accounting certification (CPA or CA) if you want a decent stab at the market. ICAP and CIMA are both partially recognised, and with your experience combined you will most probably get exemptions from some exams as well.

Private sector accounting, especially the big-4 and mid-tier firms like Grant Thornton, McGrath Nicoll etc are all heavily dominated by CAs, while there's a large number of CPAs in the public sector.


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Dear twister

Yeah i forgot to mention that i'm in the process of giving 3 bridging studies papers (taxation, business law and accounting) required for commencing ICAA studies. Hopefully i'll have these completed before arriving in sydney and that it will also assist me in getting that first job.

But i'm confused as to whether i should initially target the firms or the industry for the first job. And how difficult will it be getting it and in approx what time?

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

You might also consider pitching CPA membership on the basis of CIMA-CPA Reciprocal Membership Arrangement.

Regards.




asadmasad said:


> Dear twister
> 
> Yeah i forgot to mention that i'm in the process of giving 3 bridging studies papers (taxation, business law and accounting) required for commencing ICAA studies. Hopefully i'll have these completed before arriving in sydney and that it will also assist me in getting that first job.
> 
> ...


----------



## twister292 (Mar 25, 2011)

asadmasad said:


> Dear twister
> 
> Yeah i forgot to mention that i'm in the process of giving 3 bridging studies papers (taxation, business law and accounting) required for commencing ICAA studies. Hopefully i'll have these completed before arriving in sydney and that it will also assist me in getting that first job.
> 
> ...


There can be considerable inertia in financial services jobs, so getting the first one can be a toughie. But once you have the first one sorted, it shouldn't be too much trouble afterwards.

The sooner you get full status from either of CPA or ICAA, the better it will be on your longer term prospects.


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

*Accountant Job in Adelaide:*

Hi Hassan,

Nice to have a contact with you. Could you please let me know the Accountant job opportunities in Adelaide now? Can I find an initial job in the commercial sector without joining a accounting firm over there?

Please share with me of your idea. Thanks in advance.



Hassan_Warraich said:


> You might also consider pitching CPA membership on the basis of CIMA-CPA Reciprocal Membership Arrangement.
> 
> Regards.


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys...i still have one paper of CIMA left...so will try to clear it asap for the CPA. but personally speaking i'm more inclined towards ICAA. Nevertheless i think i should keep my options open and apply both in the firms as well as ij the industry...

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Dear Abumubeen;

Thanks for your message!

I am afraid that you've contacted the wrong person for that particular question.I hope somebody else could address your concern.

Thanks.




Abumubeen said:


> Hi Hassan,
> 
> Nice to have a contact with you. Could you please let me know the Accountant job opportunities in Adelaide now? Can I find an initial job in the commercial sector without joining a accounting firm over there?
> 
> Please share with me of your idea. Thanks in advance.


----------



## onlyassignments (Aug 22, 2011)

I am on the same boat asad, I am AICPA certified and in the process of IMA certification right now. I have had no luck with seek. I have had some positive responses from recruiter though saying they would consider my application if i was onshore. I am planning to go to AU in april and see how things work as i will be staying there for few weeks. If things work out i will quit my job and move there permanently. Lets keep the thread going.


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

*Australian Taxation Query:*

Hi Devibon,

Could you please share with me about the taxation course. Though, I was approved a visa, I feel to complete this course before migrating to Australia for a better job opportunity.

Are you presently in Australia? In which city? I have to move to Adelaide? How about Accountant jobs in Adelaide? Please share your thoughts.

Cheers,



devibon said:


> Mine was Accountant 2211-11. In fact applied for assessment in 2005 and got rejected by NIA advising to study few subjects. Then I did Australian Taxation Law by distance learning and then applied for re-assessment. Got positive result and lodged 175 in Oct-08. Its only in Oct-10 CO was allotted and visa approved in Feb-11. IELTS was 7.5 overall but 6.5 in one of the modules .
> 
> Hope this info. helps.


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Devibon,

I am waiting for those useful information from your side.

Cheers.



devibon said:


> Hellllo Everyone, I m back.
> 
> Most likely everyone of you must have forgotten me. I moved to Melbourne in July as a PR. I will write the experience about my move to Oz as an Accountant. Need some time before I draft a detailed write-up of the move including my search for accommodation and job.
> 
> ...


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi onlyassignments

Yeah sure, we'll keep this thread alive hopefully...can u do me a favour: kindly PM me the names of those consultants which u have contacted..

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Dear Forum Members,

This thread is now merged with 'calling all accountants out there' thread started by the user 'asadmasad'.

Cheers.


----------



## sexysox99 (Jan 15, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Dear Forum Members,
> 
> This thread is now merged with 'calling all accountants out there' thread started by the user 'asadmasad'.
> 
> Cheers.


Could you post a link to this I cant find it from the search

Thanks


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi Abumubeen,

Sorry for late reply.

The taxation course is not that tough given the fact that you have to atleast dedicate more than 20 hrs a week for study. The unit - Principles of Taxation Law is offered by many universities on distant learning. I did this as a non-award unit from University of New England, NSW. Non-award means that you wouldn't be getting a degree but just a certificate saying you have completed this unit. This will assist you to get the eligibility for membership of CPA or NIA to carry on with their study program.

You can browse for details on the course. They offer twice or trice a year an the code for the unit is LS391. I did it in 2008 and the fee was around $1200 for distance learning. You need to buy the latest taxpac that would cost you around $200+ including postage. They would arrange an exam center not more than 60km from your address that would cost you additional $150 for overseas center. In my case they have arranged my exam through British Council in Hyderabad.

I moved to Melbourne last year. Why did you choose Adelaide? Is it because your application was sponsored by South Australia? Not sure about the job market for accounting there but certainly Melbourne or Sydney would be better option for Accounting jobs.

The best way to squeeze into the market is to quickly join some internship or voluntary work for few months. This will enable develop local networks and obtain good references which are most essential for a paid job.

Please let me know if I can help you with any further info.

Good luck!







Abumubeen said:


> Hi Devibon,
> 
> Could you please share with me about the taxation course. Though, I was approved a visa, I feel to complete this course before migrating to Australia for a better job opportunity.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

hi,

I got 7.5 in IELTS, have obtained CPA, AUS , Associate Membership, Assessment is pending with CPA, will applying for state sponsorship as soon as I have assessment result in hand..

Any idea about job situation in Aus for Accountants, Finance Manager, and related options in banking, capital market or insurance business?


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

*Thank you Devibon:*

Hi Devibon,

Thank you very much for your detailed reply. I appreciate your helping tendency. Yes, I was sponsored by South Australia govt for my 176 visa grant. Though, I gained 120 points then without a state nomination and first applied for 175 visa, when DIAC revised the priority processing and given high priority to State nomination, I applied for state nomination to both SA and WA (Perth). I got nomination from both the governments. Considering the nearby sorrownding cities, I choose Adelaide as my choice.

Now the things got changed though my visa was granted back in March 2011, still I'm postponing my migration to Australia at least for another one year. Now I am thinking that I shoud have waited until my 175 visa would be granted. Past is past. Now I am doing some PG courses in finance and trying to join in CPAA soon.

Thanks again for your knowledge sharing.:clap2:



devibon said:


> Hi Abumubeen,
> 
> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abumubeen (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Devi,

From your reply, It seems bit expensive to have a certificate for Australian Law. I propose to do it on my CPA Program as an elective as it will cost only about $825. Your openion on my proposal will be highly appreciated.

Can you please suggest whether doing a CPA program will be as tough as doing a CA in India or easier than that? Please let me know.

Cheers



devibon said:


> Hi Abumubeen,
> 
> Sorry for late reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi,

Any information on job opportunities for accountants in perth, I mean for CPA looking for Job or opportunity in practice


----------



## adnanzafar77 (Mar 27, 2012)

I got PR letter last week. I applied with whole family as accountant in May 2009, Case officer in May 2011, 1 year for security checks and in Feb 2012 asked for medical and PCC. withinn 15 days of Med and PCC got approval .

I am ACA from Pakistn and got skill assesment from NIA. My ielts was 6.5 and at time of lodging application accounatnts were n MODL


----------



## adnanzafar77 (Mar 27, 2012)

can any one give me job prospects and ways to finding job sitting abroad and not in Ausi. I am CA from Pakistan and have 10+ years of management accounting in banking industry. currently serving largent bank of country in finance div. 

I just got PR after 3 years and planning to move permanently once i have job in hand. As in GCC can i get job through skype or phone interview?


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi zafar it's difficult to get response here atleast for accounting opportunities...gud luk


----------



## shellyedin (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi 

I have a few questions on moving to Australia. I am from the UK and currently qualified ACCA and Project Management Prince 2.

I was think about applying for a perm resident visa for myself, husband and two sons. I know I need to get a skills assessment done by CPA but do I need to also sit the IELTS test too? Does anyone know if I wanted to become a qualified CPA if there are conversion exams that I may need to do?

I was also thinking about Melbourne if anyone has any thoughts on location wise for jobs.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

i joined this forum recent.. iam bcom,mcom,cwa (inter) , can i get my skills assessed by Cpa/IPA/CA


----------



## Hiten (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi,

i have done Bachelors in commerce & MBA in FINANCE (distance Learning),having experience as general accountant of more than 4 yrs, IELTS Score 6.5 Bands(L-7,W7,R-6,S-6).

i wanna know is am eligible for Australia immigration?if yes under which category should i applied.Also i had consulted an immigration company they suggested me to try as internal accountant,as accountant category is difficult to clear they demand charted accountants and an exam is to be clear as well.

But am confused as how can i applied as internal auditor as i have no job experience as internal auditor and it is also difficult to get any reference either from my company or superior for my work profile as internal auditor.

Please suggest if any other way out possible.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Hiten said:


> Hi,
> 
> i have done Bachelors in commerce & MBA in FINANCE (distance Learning),having experience as general accountant of more than 4 yrs, IELTS Score 6.5 Bands(L-7,W7,R-6,S-6).
> 
> ...


The problem with an accounting assessment is that it is solely based on education, not experience. Here the link to the ICAA; you can see that you must have studied certain courses in order to qualify as an accountant. Recognised accounting qualifications

Internal auditor on the other hand is assessed by Vetassess. You must have a relevant Bachelor's degree and at least 1 year work experience at an appropriate level. Nominating an occupation (General professional occupation) - VETASSESS

Your immigration agents are right that your chances of receiving a positive assessment from Vetassess are much greater than your chances of receiving a positive accounting assessment.
I am not familiar with any other occupations that you may qualify for, but just have a look at the SOL yourself: http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/_pdf/sol-schedule1.pdf.
Good luck!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

devibon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If I am not wrong I was missing a thread with Occupation specific - Accountant on this forum :confused2:. I thought of starting a new thread for Accountants . Request all those Accountants who are planning to move or have already moved to Oz with their profession as an Accountant.
> 
> ...


Hi Devibon


I've been a silent reader of your posts and deployed the guidelines rendered by yourself and other contributors. Because of these I've been successful recently in bagging a permanent accountant position in Perth after 10 months of my arrival.

Just wanted to pass on my gratefulness to you and wish you all the best in your future endeavors!!

Keep contributing.

Cheers
Hassan


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

shellyedin said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a few questions on moving to Australia. I am from the UK and currently qualified ACCA and Project Management Prince 2.
> 
> ...


Yes you do need Academic IELTS with 7 in each category if I remember correctly. 
You need this for your assessment.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Devibon
> 
> 
> I've been a silent reader of your posts and deployed the guidelines rendered by yourself and other contributors. Because of these I've been successful recently in bagging a permanent accountant position in Perth after 10 months of my arrival.
> ...


Hi Hassan

Congrats for getting the job!


----------



## devibon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Hi Devibon
> 
> 
> I've been a silent reader of your posts and deployed the guidelines rendered by yourself and other contributors. Because of these I've been successful recently in bagging a permanent accountant position in Perth after 10 months of my arrival.
> ...


Great News Hassan. Congrats and I am glad that this thread is helping many of us.

I wish you a great success in your position.

Cheers,
Devi


----------



## nectar_s (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats Hassan ...your hardwork of 3 yrs has reaped fruit.. all the best...


----------



## sparkle6 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello everybody. I'm a chartered accountancy final student from India. I want to know if there is good scope for freshers to build career in Oz. Like in the field of internal audit or forensic accounting or IS Audit or reporting...


----------



## mustafa1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi
Any idea which institute (CA/CPA/NIA) is best for ACCA members ?


----------



## mustafa1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Would appreciate any info... Thanks


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Mustafa 

I got my assessment done by CPA.

since didn't approach the other two, I cant say anything.

Regards 

Siddiqui


----------



## Rezasol (Jun 14, 2012)

went with IPA (formerly NIA).. no issue..


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

best of luck then ....


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Hi everybody.. anybody applied for Finance Manager? Appreciate if anybody could give me info on which states are sponsoring Finance Manager? As far as I know, its only Northern Territory.

Thanks.


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi All

Just wanted to introduce myself: my husband and I are planning on moving to Sydney in due course! I will be the primary applicant due to my optimal age, the CIMA/CPA agreement, and hopefully good English scores!

I am a CIMA Associate and have a Bachelor of Accounting. I have sat my IELTS last week and then will approach CPA for migration assessment. Depending on the English scores, I may submit work experience assessment too (between 3-5 years).

Hope to find others in this boat!


----------



## dhawalswamy (Oct 8, 2013)

vottie said:


> Hi All
> 
> Just wanted to introduce myself: my husband and I are planning on moving to Sydney in due course! I will be the primary applicant due to my optimal age, the CIMA/CPA agreement, and hopefully good English scores!
> 
> ...




Contact
Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad - View Profile: Ashoka.Manjari


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Is there any list maintained for 2211 on this forum? I feel I should have gotten the invite this time on 14th April 2014!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

All accountants please update the list here

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...IdEN2aXA0eU9XaUE&f=true&noheader=false&gid=98


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi Max

I'm really sorry that you haven't received an invite yet, and a little surprised! The only thing to do is to wait until the report for 14 April is issued (normally 7-10 days later) and then check what the cut-off date for 60 pointers was. 

All the best for the next round.
I've lodged the application on 19 March, and pre-loaded all docs, still waiting for CO allocation.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

vottie said:


> Hi Max
> 
> I'm really sorry that you haven't received an invite yet, and a little surprised! The only thing to do is to wait until the report for 14 April is issued (normally 7-10 days later) and then check what the cut-off date for 60 pointers was.
> 
> ...


Hi Vottie

What is your visa subclass, 189 or 190?

I hope they are still sending invites to accountants....you know...after all accounting is one of the flagged occupations for SOL 2014.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Also, the cut off date for 60 pointers the last time was 13th March 2014. Out of a total of 2000 invites 240 were sent for SOL 2211. So, considering 1200 invitations this time, roughly 150 invitations should be for SOL 2211 in 189 list of invitations.

But really not receiving invitation on 14th April 2014 seems really unbelievable.. I am really puzzled and anxious.


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

I understand your being anxious, I would have been too, all of this is a waiting game, at every stage of the marathon process. If you are sure your EOI was completed and submitted correctly then you can do nothing but wait, unfortunately.

I was also anxious submitting with 60 points, I even considered sitting the General IELTS to score 8's, to claim 10 more points. But reading on different forums about all the accountants getting invites within 2-4 rounds with 60 points, made me decide to just submit with 60 points and wait. For me it worked out well, and it shouldn't really be different in your case. If you look at the occupation ceiling report, they haven't fulfilled the 221111 places yet (something like 43xx out of 97xx), and this shouldn't change before July. But maybe this is just my understanding.

All the best with the wait...get your docs in order for quick upload, is all I can say.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

vottie said:


> I understand your being anxious, I would have been too, all of this is a waiting game, at every stage of the marathon process. If you are sure your EOI was completed and submitted correctly then you can do nothing but wait, unfortunately.
> 
> I was also anxious submitting with 60 points, I even considered sitting the General IELTS to score 8's, to claim 10 more points. But reading on different forums about all the accountants getting invites within 2-4 rounds with 60 points, made me decide to just submit with 60 points and wait. For me it worked out well, and it shouldn't really be different in your case. If you look at the occupation ceiling report, they haven't fulfilled the 221111 places yet (something like 43xx out of 97xx), and this shouldn't change before July. But maybe this is just my understanding.
> 
> All the best with the wait...get your docs in order for quick upload, is all I can say.


About EOI being completed and submitted, I can see Status: Submitted, and Date of Effect: 21/03/2014, and a comment mentioning that the EOI is submitted with 60 points claim on my EOI page. I guess that is pretty much about complete and correctly submitted EOI, right?


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

I think that is fine. 
I was just trying to find an email confirmation for EOI submitted, but found none in my inbox. So I think that confirms that they don't send emails after an EOI was submitted.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks for the effort Vottie!

I also don't think they send any email, but there is a correspondence received within the skillselect account regarding confirmation of EOI being submitted. I have that in my skillselect account.


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

I received my grant today!!!
I got a CO on 15 April, they requested I reload hubby's Form80 because it opened blank, and requested a copy of my new passport. And then I got the golden email today!

All the best, Max and other accountants.


----------



## vottie (Jan 13, 2014)

Max, I see the 14 April report is already out. Something's not right, because the cut-off date for EOI's was 14 April...so something is off with your EOI, it seems???

Checklist: 
you picked code 221111?
you got 60 points?
you didn't perhaps receive an invite but not an email?

I can't help with checking unfortunately, because once you receive a grant, the EOI is deleted, so I can't go back to check what mine looked like.

I would contact DIBP. Maybe for some weird reason, yours fell through the crack.


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

cool! congrats Vottie! I feel happy for you!


----------



## MaxTheWolf (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh! someone from _EOI submitted club_ just mentioned that their nephew whose DoE is 19/3/2014 has also not received the invitation.


----------



## sourav.vik (Apr 18, 2015)

My wife was looking for a job and she has a background in Account & Finance. It took me almost 6 months to figure out what the next step should be. I didn't have anyone to rely on but eventually through gumtree, I saw an ad for training and internship by Platinum Accounting . I went there and what they said was actually true. It doesen't matter if you have a PR or 457 (PR helps eventually but not initially). The key is to have local experience. And with most of the Indians coming to Australia do not have the requisite local experience. Even though you are a CA. So, I got my wife enrolled for a training and internship program. I had to 1650+Cred Card Surcharge - 1692 for the whole course.

What they are providing is full training on MYOB accounting software, a bit on Xero and hands on exp on SAP. In addition to that she is undergoing internship with them. 

The end result that she will get is - Training on MYOB (Most used accounting software in Aus), Experience letter, a understanding of Aus accounting standards and rules/procedures. And, lastly they are very cordial and their schedule is very flexible. In the meantime, she can apply for jobs and place this company's name in her resume. They are a CPA firm and they will provide the required backup to the other approaching companies. It won't matter if you have n numbers of years of exp or are a CA from India. The buzz word here is local experience. Few of her class mates are CA as well as Uni graduates.

Hope this helps!


----------



## azidgill (Jul 25, 2015)

Hi all, 

I am holding 489 Visa. Is it compulsory for my family members (currently overseas) to live in regional area with me or they can stay overseas and when I apply 887 Visa I can apply their visa also. 
Please advise. 
Thanks


----------



## Dreamerniks (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi Members,

i was hoping you could help me out here. We are applying with wife as the primary applicant for the CPA assessment for he Accountant general skill. Recently we got a negative assessment from the CPA stating that the competency area of Financial Accounting and Reporting is 'not completely' matching. Rest all the competency areas are matching. We found a foundation course for this on the CPA website. Now my question is should we go ahead and give the foundation exam with CPA or should we try and get an assessment from another assessing authority?

awaiting any help or guidance we can get!

Thanks in advance!

Dreamerniks


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello All the Accountants, Is this thread still active?
I am new on this forum. A Chartered Accountant from Nigeria with about 13yrs working experience. I Have Bsc Finance, HND Accounting. Does anyone think I can get a favourable assessment by CPA?
Please I need urgent reply.
I thank you. 


devibon said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> If I am not wrong I was missing a thread with Occupation specific - Accountant on this forum :confused2:. I thought of starting a new thread for Accountants . Request all those Accountants who are planning to move or have already moved to Oz with their profession as an Accountant.
> 
> ...


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Dreamerniks said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> i was hoping you could help me out here. We are applying with wife as the primary applicant for the CPA assessment for he Accountant general skill. Recently we got a negative assessment from the CPA stating that the competency area of Financial Accounting and Reporting is 'not completely' matching. Rest all the competency areas are matching. We found a foundation course for this on the CPA website. Now my question is should we go ahead and give the foundation exam with CPA or should we try and get an assessment from another assessing authority?
> 
> ...


Hi,

It *wud* be of *gr8* help if you can share what was the reason of rejection in detail and which university degree did *u* submitt.

Awaiting *ur* reply !!!

*Please don't use text-speak - see Rule 6, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html
kaju/moderator*

Thanks !


----------



## cm1212 (May 17, 2016)

Hi Sameer,

I have done BCOM & MCOM but got a negative outcome I need to complete 1 subject that is Financial Accounting and reporting.

Just go through the CPA site in details you will find the Foundation subjects and just match those with your academics if you able to match them all you'll surely get a positive reply.


Cheers !!!



Sameer1403 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there anyone who has cleared skill assessment for NOC code 2211 (General Accountant) with just B.Com Pass and MBA Finance (both from India-DU) qualifications?
> 
> ...


----------



## awuor (Jul 17, 2015)

sourav.vik said:


> My wife was looking for a job and she has a background in Account & Finance. It took me almost 6 months to figure out what the next step should be. I didn't have anyone to rely on but eventually through gumtree, I saw an ad for training and internship by Platinum Accounting . I went there and what they said was actually true. It doesen't matter if you have a PR or 457 (PR helps eventually but not initially). The key is to have local experience. And with most of the Indians coming to Australia do not have the requisite local experience. Even though you are a CA. So, I got my wife enrolled for a training and internship program. I had to 1650+Cred Card Surcharge - 1692 for the whole course.
> 
> What they are providing is full training on MYOB accounting software, a bit on Xero and hands on exp on SAP. In addition to that she is undergoing internship with them.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Did your wife finally get a job? I'm planning to move by April 2017 and would like to know if the platinum program is worth the hustle.


----------



## aus_rishi (Jan 31, 2017)

Hi All,

I and my wife are thinking to migrate to Australia. As you guys are experts and have good information regarding the PR.

Hope I am posting in the right thread if I am not then please advise me the right thread. Thanks.

My wife has completed B.Com and M.Com and she has got 7 years of experience as a commercial accountant under Management Account category. The mentioned category is present in both SOL and CSOL list. 

I have contacted most the MARA agents in India and they are saying we need to select the subjects which are compulsory on the assessing bodies websites like CPA and IPA. Most of them are saying that the CPA is basically for C.A.'s not for general accountants. IPA is bit easy to get positive result for accountants. 

It's very hard for us to select the subjects by their names and without syllabus/contents. So we need your help as you guys have experience and some people already passed from this phase. 

Please advise which subject from assessing body is equal to India's B.Com and M.Com subjects.

IPA compulsory and optional Subjects list:-

1. Basic Accounting
2. Cost & Management Accounting
3. Financial Accounting & Reporting
4. Financial Management
5. Economics
6. Business Law (including Corporate Law)
7. Statistics

Optional Subjects by assessing body for Management Accountant category:-

8. Tax Law
9. Auditing & Assurance

My wife has passed the below listed exams in B.Com and M.com:- 

B.Com subjects:- 

1. Business Organisation and Management.
2. Financial Accounting.
3. Economics I (Economic Systems & Micro Economic Theory). 
4. Humanities Group. 
5. Business Laws. 
6. Office Management & Secretarial Practice. 
7. Economics II (Macro Economics Analysis and Policy). 
8. Humanities Group:- English. 
9. Costing & Statistics. 
10. Auditing Income Tax and Sales Tax.
11. Economics III (Economics Development and Planning in India).
12. Humanities Group: - English-A. 

M.Com Subjects List:-

1. Costing Methods. 
2. Investment and Portfolio Management. 
3. Financial Accounting.
4. Management of Financial Services. 
5. Managerial Finance. 
6. Accounting Theory & Standards.
7. Project Management. 
8. Accounting for Business Decisions. 
9. Advanced Corporate Accounting. 
10. Cost Control Techniques. 

Hope you guys will help us. Thanks


----------

